# AskWoodMan's Roubo Style Workbench



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

I enjoy watching Allan's various videos, and this week he put up a new series on what I think is a fascinating take on a Roubo style workbench.

Here's the first video, and to watch the whole series: 34 videos on building the Roubo workbench


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmmmm, could make a nice lathe out of that.
MIKE


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting Marty, very interesting.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

very interesting, I am watching the whole series of videos on it. I think I like the traditional workbench better, but I can see his point about any horizontal surface becoming a place to put things.


----------

